# New member intro & advice needed



## electrovintage (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all,
I am a 42YO Aussie male who is thinking of moving to Bangkok or surrounds by myself.
I currently visit about 4 times a year for (small) business exporting clothing to sell in Oz.
I have a massive list of Questions about everything  such as area to reside, expected rent etc etc
How should I go about it on this forum?
New thread for each question?
A massive list all in one?
Please help as I don't want to start off on the wrong footing.

Thanks in advance,
Patrick


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

electrovintage said:


> Hi all,
> I am a 42YO Aussie male who is thinking of moving to Bangkok or surrounds by myself.
> I currently visit about 4 times a year for (small) business exporting clothing to sell in Oz.
> I have a massive list of Questions about everything  such as area to reside, expected rent etc etc
> ...


Hi,

You could start by reading the threads that already exist. There is a real treasure of information about many aspects of living in Thailand. On top of that you might stumble on information you did not think of in the first place.

Regards and good reading,

Jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Patrick

Best to have a browse, using the search facility, first. There will already be threads addressing a lot of your questions. Then summarise the main ones outstanding in a single thread of your own...


----------



## electrovintage (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, searching madly. Will get back in a few days.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

When you nget around to asking (note: some searched info may be out of date now too), I would suggest you batch them up. No more than say 5 questions per thread, less if they need long answers or discussion (such as what are my Visa options etc). Batch them by subject so several questions can be ansered in a single paragraph or so. This will help you too as otherwise some questions will be over-answered and others ignored.

PS: Welcome


----------

